# Dress is finished!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Here's a pic of before and the end result....dd still has to try it on once more to make sure the should straps are right but everything else is done. I used my trusty handcrank to put the shorter zipper in and it was the easiest thing ever!


----------



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

That is just beautiful. Good work.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What a nice job you did. That will be so pretty on her.
Nice the hand crank came in handy.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

You did an incredible job on that and created some wonderful family memories in the bargain.
Congratulations to you and the bride.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow that looks wonderful. You have a very luck DD


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You did a beautiful job! Your DD will look wonderful.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Great job! And that comes from someone who made wedding dresses for a living once upon a time! Aren't hand cranks just the most fun?

BTW what did you do with the lace sleeves? I am thinking matching lace for a headpiece.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Gorgeous. Can we see it on her, full length?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I have the sleeves still....instead of a pillow she wants a small box to carry the rings in and then keep....somehow this week I will use those to decorate that. And Maura as soon as she gets back I will get her to try the dress on and get a pic.


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Wow, just wow! Such incredible sewing mastry, I say! I'd vote for a pic, too! Can you make roses from the sleeves to decorate the box maybe?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Nice! Very nice!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wowzers!!!!! My hat is off to you!!! Nice.


----------

